# Traeger for sale in Evansville, IN Craigslist



## pantherfan83 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone in the southern Indiana, southern Illinois, or north-western Kentucky, tri-state area, here's one for you: http://evansville.craigslist.org/hsh/1855775456.html


----------

